# Procréate payant ?



## honolulu1505 (19 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Ma fille vient d'acheter un iPad essentiellement pour procréate qui était gratuit, or celui ci est payant à 10 € sur l'apple store comment l'avoir gratuitement ?

Merci.


----------



## edenpulse (19 Juin 2021)

Pas possible de l'avoir gratuitement, désolé. 
De plus il a toujours été payant via un achat in-App.


----------



## Anthony (19 Juin 2021)

À l’exception d’une promotion par le biais de l’application Apple Store, il y a quelques années, Procreate a toujours été payant. (Et puis bon, dix balles pour une application utilisée par les plus grands professionnels du secteur, ce n’est pas insurmontable.)


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> De plus il a toujours été payant via un achat in-App.


Une exception en 2016 : https://jcsatanas.fr/plan-procreate-iphone-ipad-gratuite-app-apple-store-tuto/


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Une exception en 2016 : https://jcsatanas.fr/plan-procreate-iphone-ipad-gratuite-app-apple-store-tuto/


Comme le dit très bien le site iGen : "[MàJ le 30] : comme remarqué après coup, c'est uniquement la version "Pocket"pour iPhone qui est proposée, même sur iPad, ce qui en retire tout intérêt sur la tablette."

Procreate n'a jamais été gratuit à ma connaissance, et franchement payer 400€ pour un iPad et rechigner à payer 10€ pour l'application principale que l'on compte utiliser avec, c'est bôf. Les développeurs sont des personnes aussi, qui ont besoin de manger et dormir ailleurs qu'au bureau


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Comme le dit très bien le site iGen : "[MàJ le 30] : comme remarqué après coup, c'est uniquement la version "Pocket"


C'est pas évident de voir que c'est la version "Pocket" !
Par contre je capte pas  : MàJ le 30 ?


----------



## Chris K (19 Juin 2021)

Franchement, vu la qualité du truc, 10 € c’est pas cher payé.


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Par contre je capte pas : MàJ le 30 ?



Va voir le site cité au message #3


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Va voir le site cité au message #3


Ah oui en effet tout est clair à présent pour moi, j'avais pas cliqué sur le lien d'Anthony   
Pour conclure, ayant un peu regardé les fonctions de cette appli, le test est sans 
appel : 10€ c'est presque cadeau !
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## eckri (4 Juillet 2021)

ne pas vouloir payer 10 euro pour un tel programme  ?

sinon il y a Adobe Fresco


----------

